# Sky TV



## Trixie2812 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi all, 

I am taking my Sky box & card to my flat in Spain where it will be used. Can anyone advise on the best way to get the box over? Should I put it in hand luggage or in my suitcase? Any help would be much appreciated, thank you


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

I would go the suitcase route.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Trixie2812 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am taking my Sky box & card to my flat in Spain where it will be used. Can anyone advise on the best way to get the box over? Should I put it in hand luggage or in my suitcase? Any help would be much appreciated, thank you


Why don't you get another box and just take your card? But having said that it could be cheaper to buy a second box in the UK, but you'd only have to transport it the once, and I'd put it in my hand luggage having seen the airport baggage guys throwing cases about.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

I normally take mine through in hand luggage. The other point I would make is to pack it on the top, as normally you have to take it out and put it through security seperately.

If you buy another box, depending upon your subscription (usually premium channels such as Sports/Movies etc) your card will need pairing with the box. For bog standard BBC etc, it will work fine without the card anyway, except for Sky+


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

CapnBilly said:


> I normally take mine through in hand luggage. The other point I would make is to pack it on the top, as normally you have to take it out and put it through security seperately.
> 
> If you buy another box, depending upon your subscription (usually premium channels such as Sports/Movies etc) your card will need pairing with the box. For bog standard BBC etc, it will work fine without the card anyway, except for Sky+


Why are SKY so awkward, you can't watch SKY TV in two countries at the same time, so why can't you use the same card in both boxes?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

crookesey said:


> Why don't you get another box and just take your card? But having said that it could be cheaper to buy a second box in the UK, but you'd only have to transport it the once, and I'd put it in my hand luggage having seen the airport baggage guys throwing cases about.


Because cards are coded to boxes.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

crookesey said:


> Why don't you get another box and just take your card? But having said that it could be cheaper to buy a second box in the UK, but you'd only have to transport it the once, and I'd put it in my hand luggage having seen the airport baggage guys throwing cases about.


Why would she want two boxes?

Advice to OP: bring your one Sky box, treat it during transportation as you would your laptop. 
Mind .you, it depends on your airline. I read somewhere that budget airlines are getting very particular about cabin luggage.
When I fly to the UK it's usually for a very short trip so I have a large super-Thatcher size handbag which can accommodate all I need for a two or three night stay. I travel light whether flying my usual BA where you can take a small elephant on board, they don't mind, or on the occasional EasyJet flight which is more strict about cabin luggage.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Why would she want two boxes?
> 
> Advice to OP: bring your one Sky box, treat it during transportation as you would your laptop.
> Mind .you, it depends on your airline. I read somewhere that budget airlines are getting very particular about cabin luggage.
> When I fly to the UK it's usually for a very short trip so I have a large super-Thatcher size handbag which can accommodate all I need for a two or three night stay. I travel light whether flying my usual BA where you can take a small elephant on board, they don't mind, or on the occasional EasyJet flight which is more strict about cabin luggage.



... I suspect it is to avoid taking one back and forth. That is, have one in UK and one in Spain.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

That depends on whether or not she plans frequent trips back to the UK. Some friends of ours spend 13 weeks here and the rest in UK and have two boxes and two cards!!


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hand luggage and as said already treat it like a lap top so remove from bag to go through X-ray machine


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

*


mrypg9 said:



Why would she want two boxes?

Click to expand...

*


mrypg9 said:


> Advice to OP: bring your one Sky box, treat it during transportation as you would your laptop.
> Mind .you, it depends on your airline. I read somewhere that budget airlines are getting very particular about cabin luggage.
> When I fly to the UK it's usually for a very short trip so I have a large super-Thatcher size handbag which can accommodate all I need for a two or three night stay. I travel light whether flying my usual BA where you can take a small elephant on board, they don't mind, or on the occasional EasyJet flight which is more strict about cabin luggage.


Because they are not expensive and she might just damage one constantly in transit, however I am no expert on taking Sky boxes onto aircraft.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

The Sky boxes are more resilient than you think. Our 2 have traveled some distance in the last 7 years  

A new SKY+ HD box used to set you back between £2 - 300, but now on ebay they are £50 - £60!. It's a bit of a hassle getting a new box paired with a card, you have to go through a bit of a rigmarole with SKY on the phone, I'm not sure it's worth the hassle


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> It's a bit of a hassle getting a new box paired with a card, you have to go through a bit of a rigmarole with SKY on the phone, I'm not sure it's worth the hassle


The last time i had a new card about 3 years ago, i paired it over the phone. I was in the UK, so if you tried it in Spain, you would need to make your your phone iroutes through a Voip connection the UK.


I think it an option in one of the settings.


----------



## Trixie2812 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, thanks for the info. I am taking the box over & leaving it there as the flat will be used by myself & family for most of the year


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Trixie2812 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for the info. I am taking the box over & leaving it there as the flat will be used by myself & family for most of the year


Just remember to ensure that it's turned off when it's on the airplane.


----------

